# Notification ARE



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

@NANOU je pense que tu vas pouvoir m'aider

Je viens de recevoir une notification d'are suite à la perte d'une activité reprise

Le montant de mon ARE est toujours le même c'est normal
Par contre j'ai l'impression que je repars pour 730 jours
J'avais utilisé 59 allocations depuis mon recharge ment en août 2021 et il m'en restait donc 671 au 31 juin

Je te note ce qu'il y a sur le courrier

Vous venez de perdre l'une de ces activités, ce qui nous conduit à réviser votre droit.
La durée maximale  de votre allocation sera de 730  jours
Le montant initial de votre allocation,  pour les 243 jours sera de  :
84,21 euros par jour , 2526,30 euros  pour un mois de 30 jours .

Ce montant pourra être réduit à partir du 244ème  jour *.
Le montant de votre allocation, après application de la dégressivité, sera de : 74,90 euros par jour , 2247,00 euros  pour un mois de 30 jours .

La dégressivité sera appliquée sauf si certains événements interviennent en cours d'indemnisation (reprise d'emploi, formation, etc.).

Le montant net de votre allocation tient compte du prélèvement pour la retraite complémentaire et de la déduction des cotisations sociales obligatoires.

Il ne tient pas compte du prélèvement à la source de l'impôt sur le revenu. Vous trouverez plus d'informations dans l'encadré à la suite de ce courrier.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*ASSMATZAM*
Effectivement, je ne vois pas pourquoi tes droits repartiraient sur 730 j.
Tu l'as très bien compris, la perte d'une activité reprise est mise de côté pour un futur rechargement.
Au moment où on la perd, ça n'a d'incidence ni sur les droits en cours, ni sur le montant de l'ARE ni sur sa durée.
A la limite si ça avait été une activité conservée ça aurait pu. Puisque quand on fait le calcul : reliquat du droit existant + droit de l'activité conservée perdue divisé par la nouvelle ARE ça peut augmenter un peu la durée si c'était un gros contrat, ou la diminuer un peu si c'était un tout petit.
Là je suis comme toi, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça repartirait sur 730 j. Sinon ça serait cool! on n'épuiserait jamais nos ARE  😂 
Par contre, tu me dis que ton ARE n'a pas bougé. Or il semble que le gouvernement a décidé, récemment, suite à l'inflation, d'augmenter les allocations chômage. Par exemple, quand je fais une simulation sur POLE EMPLOI pour mon complément ARE de juillet, ça a l'air de dire que mon SJR est passé de 84.6 à 89.25, l'ARE net de 46.84 à 48,20 €. Pas toi ?


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*ASSMATZAM*
En plus ils te mettent :* "Vous venez de perdre l'une de ces activités, ce qui nous conduit à réviser votre droit."*
Non, une activité reprise perdue ne conduit pas à réviser les droits s'il existe des droits en cours.
Es-tu sûre qu'ils ont bien compris que c'était une activité reprise ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je pense que oui sinon le montant de mon ARE aurait augmenté si il l'avait pris pour une activité conservée 

Et pour répondre à ta question sur l'augmentation et bien non je n'ai pas plus 
J'étais déjà à 84,21€ net


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

C'est effectivement un gros contrat en année complète que j'avais depuis le 1er septembre 2021 et il c'est fini le 12 juillet 2022


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je t'ai fait une capture d'écran


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Par contre il me mette 719 jours restant alors que sur le dernier courrier de notification de paiement il mette 671 jours

En juin je n'ai pas eu de complément 

Je comprends rien


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Voici le document


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
Alors là, je ne sais pas quel bazar POLE EMPLOI a foutu dans ton dossier mais il n'y a plus rien de cohérent.
Si ils ont bien compris que c'était une activité reprise, rien ne doit changer. Pourquoi repasser à 719 jours ? ? ? Le cadeau est sympa, mais si c'est pour que tu rembourses 719 - 671 j = 40 j de droits dans quelques années !!!! Un coup de fil à ton Agence s'impose. je serais curieuse de savoir quelle explication ils ont à ça.
Et pourquoi, toi qui est indemnisée depuis plus de 6 mois tu n'as pas vu passer de revalorisation ?
On n'est pas prévenu mais on le voit sur notre Espace POLE EMPLOI en faisant une simulation pour Estimer les ARE Reprise d'Activité.
As-tu essayé de faire une simulation sur ton espace du complément auquel tu pourrais prétendre en juillet, pour voir si ton SJR, ARE brute, ARE Nette ont changé ?
Regarde ce lien 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Non pas d'augmentation pour moi 
J'ai fait ma simulation pour juillet et c'est ce que je prévoyais


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Mon ARE journalière étant élevé c'est peut être pour cela que je n'ai pas d'augmentation 
Il y a sûrement un plafond


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam*
Bah c'est pas précisé en tout cas...
Ils disent : "L’augmentation des salaires journaliers de référence concerne, quant à elle, *les allocataires indemnisés depuis plus de 6 mois".*
La revalorisation a également aussi pour effet d'augmenter les plafonds pour la dégressivité (bon toi tu es au dessus donc ça ne te change rien).
Mais bizarre que tu n'aies pas de hausse du SJR liée à la revalorisation.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je vais les appeler


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

J'ai été sur mon espace personnel avec mon ordi

Ma nouvelle are à bien augmentée 
Je suis à 97,11€ brut 
J'ai fait ma simulation 
Mes allocations ont donc augmenté et du coup je touche 9 are au lieu de 8 ce mois ci et 2,40€ de plus par allocations déduction faites du prélèvement à la source 

🥂 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
idem pour moi, j'aurais du avoir que 2 ARE je vais en avoir 3 en juillet.
Bon ça m'arrange qu'à moitié de taper davantage dans le stock alors que là j'ai 4 salaires à côté mais on va pas pleurer hein ... 😂 

Par contre, toujours pas d'explications pour ton histoire de jours ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je l'ai appelé 
Elle comprend rien 

Onn a fait le tri dans les contrats 
Elle me rappelle cet après midi 

Mais elle m'a confirmé que je ne repasse pas à 730 jours 
Elle m'a dit que je n'aurais pas du recevoir cette notification et de ne pas en tenir compte 

J'attends son retour


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Moi je m'en fou parce que je les met de côté sur un compte 
Pour moi c'est de l'argent de poche 😂 
J'ai 4 contrats donc pôle emploi c'est que du plus


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@assmatzam *
Donc on est d'accord ils ont foutu un gros bordel dans ton dossier.. 😂

Et en ce moment j'essaie de faire pareil, de ne pas y toucher.


----------

